# anyone ever seen this 8v AAM..



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

this is an 8V 1.8 AAM engine,
75hp which is actually below the normal 90hp 1.8..
how can i gain up to 120+ from this engine anyways ?
TIA


----------



## dsimic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (bashshar)*

Hey, I've got that AAM engine in my B3!








I'm going to do a bit of tuning in the spring -- in short, these steps:
- camshaft from a 1.8 GTI engine (hydraulic lifters)
- 4-2-1 downpipe and exhaust from a 1.8 GTI
- AAM has 42mm exhaust pipes, replace everything with 55mm pipes/mufflers
- ECU from the ABS engine (Mono-Motronic 90hp version), and maybe a custom chip
- new oxygen sensor (as it's very important for AAM engine)
Hope that would gain some easily noticeable power increase.


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (dsimic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsimic* »_Hey, I've got that AAM engine in my B3!








I'm going to do a bit of tuning in the spring -- in short, these steps:
- camshaft from a 1.8 GTI engine (hydraulic lifters)
- 4-2-1 downpipe and exhaust from a 1.8 GTI
- AAM has 42mm exhaust pipes, replace everything with 55mm pipes/mufflers
- ECU from the ABS engine (Mono-Motronic 90hp version), and maybe a custom chip
- *new oxygen sensor *(as it's very important for AAM engine)
Hope that would gain some easily noticeable power increase.


From 75ps to ... ?


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (bashshar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bashshar* »_From 75ps to ... ?

...450







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_
...450







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

u r so funny


----------



## dsimic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_...450







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C'mon! At least 520hp.








Let's stop making jokes and say that is should be in 95-100hp range, based on what are the differences between AAM and ABS engines.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (dsimic)*

Looks the same as the 1.8 AAC engines we've got here in Canada in the Golf/Jetta CL models. Mono-Motronic throttle-body injected. Gutless, but gets good fuel mileage.


----------



## dsimic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_Gutless, but gets good fuel mileage.

Right, but it should get some guts with all the planned mods.


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_ *Mono-Motronic throttle-body injected*. *Gutless*

can i get more info plz,
TIA


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (bashshar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bashshar* »_
can i get more info plz,
TIA


Intake manifold looks very close to an early MK1 1.6L carb manifold (downdraft). Instead of a carb though, it's got a throttle body that resembles a carb, and the single injector sprays into the air stream just after the valve. It's not a standard injector, and there aren't any upgrades. I can try to grab more info from our Canadian Bentley manuals, but they really don't go too deep into these engines.


----------



## dsimic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (84_GLI_coupe)*

Here's a lot of info/docs about Mono-Motronic I've collected over time, and one doc about Mono-Jetronic:
mono-motronic-desc-and-diag/
mono-motronic-01.pdf
mono-motronic-02.pdf
mono-motronic-03.pdf
mono-motronic.pdf
mono-motronic-tbi.pdf
haynes-mk2-1081-04d-mono-jetronic.pdf
HTH



_Modified by dsimic at 11:16 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## bashshar (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: anyone ever seen this 8v AAM.. (dsimic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsimic* »_Here's a lot of info/docs about Mono-Motronic I've collected over time, and one doc about Mono-Jetronic:
mono-motronic-desc-and-diag/
mono-motronic-01.pdf
mono-motronic-02.pdf
mono-motronic-03.pdf
mono-motronic.pdf
mono-motronic-tbi.pdf
haynes-mk2-1081-04d-mono-jetronic.pdf
HTH
_Modified by dsimic at 11:16 AM 1-17-2007_

Thanx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

